# Crystal Reds with berries need options..



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

I got some new Crystal Red Shrimp last week and now one of them is Preggers ( as my wife likes to call it.)

What is my best option for an in tank breeding area?

I have a 29 gal, no other tank and I don't want the fish to eat all the babies..


Oh and how long do I have until they are hatched?


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

Red Crystal Shrimp are basically Just like Red Cherry shrimp, only a little different, I've got around 200 RCS in my 29 gallons. Here's a great site to help you with red crystals.http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Crystal-Red-Shrimp-Care-and-Breeding/22/


----------



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

I have read the above..but it does not say anything about keeping the fry safe from being eatin by fish..

I may put them in a DIY breeder tank

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=160172

just not sure how long I would need to keep them in there..I would be ok with a couple of weeks..

If two weeks will be of no help I may put them in the tank and let them fend for themselves in the moss...


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

I would say there's nothing you can really do in order to keep the shrimp from being eaten if you keep them in the same tank as the fish, unless you have a heavily planted tank. So that breeder would prob be a good idea if you want to keep every single shrimp, PS: Don't leave the bottom of that plastic container bare, shrimps hate bare bottoms.


----------



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

Do you have any idea how long I will need to them in the breeder tank?


----------



## bs6749 (Dec 23, 2007)

About 30-35 days between eggs and hatching.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

Also, the baby CRS are even more touchy that the adults so you really have to keep an eye on the parameters of the breeder tank- ph, temp, etc. It feels great when you look in your tank day after day and the baby CRS are all still alive and active. It took a few batches of baby CRS before I got it right.


----------



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

well the mother died.... I stripped the Eggs and put them in the tank... but forgot about the fish... and the fish loved the Eggs...

So I will have to keep working at it..


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

they say if you stirp the eggs, but them in a container of methlene blue. fungicide.


----------



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll have to do that next time...


----------

